# Why are you so fat?



## Saudade (Jun 29, 2009)

Admit it, there's something that you do that adds on the pounds (even if you're skinny, there's still that one thing!).

Mine at the moment is cheese and crackers.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 29, 2009)

Soda. 

And lots of Steak & Shake.

If I ever move to a place that doesn't have one, I may starve to death.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 29, 2009)

Not the nicest title in the world, especially for those who may be sensitive about their weight/size for whatever reason. Yes, I'm including myself in that.

For me its polos. I consume about 1000-1200 calories a day in polos. Seriously.


----------



## Saudade (Jun 29, 2009)

Title was taken from this website.

This is why you're fat


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 29, 2009)

That food looks nasty. Yuk :twitch:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 29, 2009)

I am over weight Ice Cream title does not bother me only I can control my weight if I coose to stay lazy and fat thats what I do. 

If there is a medical reason for being over weight that is a different story. But some people choose not to extercise enough. Great thread.


----------



## Saudade (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry I guess people didn't really get what I was asking...


The whole point of this is what's your fat food, the one thing you eat that you know is bad for you, is putting weight on to you. Even if you exercise it off.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 29, 2009)

My weakness is sweets. Candy- tootsie rolls. Ice cream. Nutter butters,cookies. Lol. Just anything Sweet.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 29, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> Sorry I guess people didn't really get what I was asking...
> 
> 
> The whole point of this is what's your fat food, the one thing you eat that you know is bad for you, is putting weight on to you. Even if you exercise it off.


Ice Cream


----------



## BethM (Jun 29, 2009)

Most of the time, I eat really healthy foods. But I eat too much of them.

Other times, it's potato chips.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmmm, well I'm a picky eater so I don't eat much but it's probably chips/fries, whatever you call them in other countries. I'm out with friends most days and they are the easiet thing to go and eat when your not at home, but when I'm with my friends I walk around alot so works them off


----------



## terrellflyer (Jun 29, 2009)

Ice cream and Burger King burgers with lots of fries.:yes:


----------



## degrassi (Jun 29, 2009)

Beer and wings!!! 

I also have a bag of chewy, sour candies by my desk. I'm not a big sweets fan but I'm addicted to sour candies.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 29, 2009)

Food... all food. I likes food.


----------



## ARobinson (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I've recently shed off quite a few extra pounds, and fitting into much smaller clothing again... But in moderation, I can still eat the things I enjoy... Donuts and fast food are my weakness. I used to drink soda like crazy, but I cut it out completely.

-----

Annie :bunny19


----------



## SunnyCait (Jun 29, 2009)

LMAO, Fran. There's mine!

Mostly for me it's soda. I cut it out for a LONG time, then with the move it was easier to grab a case of soda than it was something else, when we ate out all the time it was easier to get, and now that we're moved we buy it because one of the people who lives with us practically lives on it. It's conveinent and bad.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ice cream! I've been eating Skinny cows, but I think eating 2 or 3 a day kind of couter-acts the fact that they are low fat.Luckily I'm going to the gym and horse riding everyday, so that stops me piling on the pounds! (I'm also trying to train up for the Great North Run which I am running in September - 13 miles! Eek.:shock


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 29, 2009)

Carbs. My body does not do carbs well... BTW I have type 1 diabetes so I am a walking chemistry experiment...

Pass the bread, please....

Denise


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 29, 2009)

My problem is not what I eat but how much of it I eat. I have no self control. I will everything in front of me until I am sick.


----------



## katt (Jun 29, 2009)

carbs. . .

. . .french fries to be exact. i could eat them breakfast lunch and dinner, and still go at a pile before bed.

i like them fresh and crispy with cracked black pepper and salt. and dip them in lots of ranch

yum!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> For me its polos.


Polos?


----------



## PepnFluff (Jun 29, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Pass the bread, please....


Mmmm, bread, Tip Top super soft lightly toasted with lots of marg and a smidge of marmite *drools* I actually think I might go put some onhaha. Oh and pasta, carbonara, mac n cheese and alfredo.....And pies I can't say noto a mince and cheese mmmmm.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 29, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Carbs. My body does not do carbs well... BTW I have type 1 diabetes so I am a walking chemistry experiment...
> 
> Pass the bread, please....
> 
> Denise


:yeahthat: I'm a bread person too. YUM!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a carb junkie. I love bagels, popcorn, tortilla chips, etc. I love garlic-flavored pretzels with port-wine flavored cheese spread. *drools*


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 30, 2009)

Hot Cheetos and Fast Food are my biggest weaknesses!


----------



## degrassi (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to add CHEESE!!!! Any kind, any way, any time!


----------



## BethM (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh yes, cheese. I cannot think of the last day I didn't have some cheese.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > For me its polos.
> ...


Yup, I eat packets and packets a day. How stupid does it sound though, lol.


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 30, 2009)

why am i so fat(tish)? - pregnancies and a hysterectomy thats why. it has nothing to do whatsoever with my love of galaxy chocolate and avocadoes...and the occasional nibble of cheese. 

havent had a polo for years tho' i can remember annoying my mother as a child by sticking my tongue thru the hole:rollseyes


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 30, 2009)

I was blessed with the fat burning jean so I just eat what I want and don't really gain weight!

I can eat 2 to 3 bars of chocolate a day and loads of other snacks but they don't affect my weight!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > For me its polos.
> ...


I think Polos are like our LifeSavers mints. They are mints with holes in the middle. Someone correct me if I'm wrong?

*paul2641 wrote: *


> I was blessed with the fat burning jean so I just eat what I want and don't really gain weight!


:grumpy:...


----------



## Flashy (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeh, that's right. They are circule mints with a hole in the middle.

Sorry, forgot you don't have them over there.





http://farm1.static.flickr.com/3/5516949_ff2e398700.jpg

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31Y7a9sb+pL._SL500_AA280_.jpg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 30, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Carbs. My body does not do carbs well... BTW I have type 1 diabetes so I am a walking chemistry experiment...
> 
> *Pass the bread, please....*
> 
> Denise


OH YEAH! Mee toooo! I am pre-metabolic (early diabetic) and I love me some of those carbs! Bread is my biggest weakness! 

Sweets are bad too.... I have serious *sugar* cravings and you don't want to mess with me if I am in need of chocolate and cannot get it!!


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 30, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> I was blessed with the fat burning jean so I just eat what I want and don't really gain weight!
> 
> I can eat 2 to 3 bars of chocolate a day and loads of other snacks but they don't affect my weight!


:grumpy:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 30, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I was blessed with the fat burning jean so I just eat what I want and don't really gain weight!
> ...


*YET! *

If you are younger - it might very well affect you later on. I was underweight until I was about 20... then I slowly picked a bit up....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 30, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *mardigraskisses wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...


Yep, once you pass 40 keeping the weight off is a lot harder!! Fortunately, I hate sweets - never touch them. Salty things are my downfall.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 30, 2009)

Meat! I am a big meat-eater :expressionless And I love red meat.... Also, our oven is a bit moody, and we couldn't get the grill bit on it to work for ages, so a lot of it was pan-fried. It works now though luckily! I was vegetarian from 13-17 and I put on a lot of weight once I started eating meat again...

Also, takeaway- chinese. I probably only have it once every 2 weeks or so but I never choose the healthiest options. Mind you, that's out from now on because of the MSG 

And red wine- I love a glass of red wine every now and then, but the calories! Oh, the calories! That's out from now on too though! 

I haven't been a big cheese eater recently but I do love mozzarella which is far from the healthiest cheese lol. That's out too! How ever will I survive?! :nerves1


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine is definitely carbs. I love crackers, bread, potatoes, rice, PASTA... Macaroni and cheese in particular. It doesn't even really matter what kind of mac and cheese, I'll eat the stuff out of the box or homemade or, best of all, frozen Stouffer's mac and cheese. Mmmm.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 30, 2009)

Good lord, I just looked at that web site. What horrible "food"- but so interesting! I would probably try the 4 cheese mac and cheese with cheese nip crust and cheetos on top, but only a few bites


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 30, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mardigraskisses wrote: *
> ...


No the fat burning jean actually runs through my family my mother pasted it onto me and my sister, and my mother is quiet skinny, Plus I'm also quite active, So I never should be too fat, I have been called anorexic a few times witch really bugs me because I'm always stuffing my face!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol your like me Paul, I'm called anorexic too even though I am always eating chips and sweets  I'm picky so I don't like much healthy food except like potatoes and some other vegetables like broccoli and carrots, so alot of my food is high in fat.


----------



## BethM (Jun 30, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Fortunately, I hate sweets - never touch them. Salty things are my downfall.



Me Too!!!

I actually crave salt. Constantly. I can't get enough salt. 

Sweets, though, blech. The amount of sugar in one can of "regular" soda will actually make me physically it. Nauseous. Last week, I had a root beer float, and not only did I feels sick afterwards, within 30 minutes I was SO sleepy, I passed out.

I can manage about one scoop of ice cream, but that's it. I do like ice cream every once in a while, but I can stretch a pint of Haagen Dasz into 5 or 6 servings, a little taste is all I really want. I have two unopened pints in my freezer that have been hanging around for about 2 months.

After reading all of these entries, I am now craving pasta, and French bread, lightly toasted with lots of melted butter smeared on. 

Also, I mentioned potato chips before, but really, I like potatoes cooked just about any way. French fries, baked potato, potato salad, mashed potatoes,..... I don't eat tater tots, though, I think they're disgusting. Weird, yes. *shrug*


----------



## irishlops (Jun 30, 2009)

i dont have one1 lol


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 30, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Lol your like me Paul, I'm called anorexic too even though I am always eating chips and sweets  I'm picky so I don't like much healthy food except like potatoes and some other vegetables like broccoli and carrots, so alot of my food is high in fat.


Maybe it's an Irish thing!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 30, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> After reading all of these entries, I am now craving pasta, and French bread, lightly toasted with lots of melted butter smeared on.


LOL, tonight for dinner I am making linguine tossed with shrimp, garlic, fresh tomatoes and basil served with toasted garlic bread. YUM!!!!


----------



## BethM (Jun 30, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > After reading all of these entries, I am now craving pasta, and French bread, lightly toasted with lots of melted butter smeared on.
> ...


I'm going to make penne with Rosemary Cream sauce. Super easy, and super delicious! Toasted garlic bread, as well. LOL.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the first clue as to why we are fat is the fact that we all ADORE good food!
Face it, our food thread has run for about 40 pages; I've loved every post

YUM YUM YUM!

I am pudgy because I am 
A) lazy
B) a cookie monster
C) a food enthusiast!

Oh well... I'm promising myself I will start doing situps every morning starting on the 1st (tomorrow... yikes!)


----------



## PepnFluff (Jun 30, 2009)

Nutter butters, tootsie rolls, cheetos, what is all this stuff lol. Nutter butters? Are they like nuts and peanut butter?


----------



## Saudade (Jun 30, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> B) a cookie monster


the new surgeon general approved cookie monsters knows that cookies are a sometimes food.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 1, 2009)

PepnFluff wrote:


> *DeniseJP wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Pass the bread, please....
> ...



ewww yuck on tiptop!
Go home brand!




Well... i can eat plates and plates and wont get me fat and its kinda upsetting. Trying to gain weight i get called anorexic sometimes and I'm no where near that. I eat SO SO SO Unhealthily and i dont gain weight... maybe last time i gained weight was last year sometimes.. sigh.

I'm more of a salty person though.... don't have a big sweet tooth.


----------



## Numbat (Jul 1, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Well... i can eat plates and plates and wont get me fat. Trying to gain weight i get called anorexic sometimes and I'm no where near that. I eat SO SO SO Unhealthily and i dont gain weight... maybe last time i gained weight was last year sometimes.. sigh.


Same! I eat heaps and don't gain weight!

I love french crepes. There's a really awesome creperie here that makes the best crepes! I also like yum cha, mmm. And I eat heaps of pasta and pizza and hot muffins.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 1, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Nutter butters, tootsie rolls, cheetos, what is all this stuff lol. Nutter butters? Are they like nuts and peanut butter?


They are all delicious foods that you can get in the US (probably elsewhere, too) that make you fat. lol 

Nutter Butters are little peanut-shaped cookies. Tootsie Rolls are a chocolate-flavored chewy candy. Last, but not least, Cheetos are cheese curls/puffs.


----------



## Bebop (Jul 1, 2009)

My mom's Filipino cooking... and ice cream...
It's okay for me to eat all I want though.. I'm preggo lol
>^.^<


----------



## irishlops (Jul 1, 2009)

*terrellflyer wrote: *


> Ice cream and Burger King burgers with lots of fries.:yes:


i hope thats not all together!:vomit:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 1, 2009)

oooh, you young girls just wait! Someday, the pounds might get ya!
Of course, I'm sure you guys spend lots of time running about outside anyway, burn off all those fatty foods 

(Jealous over here:grumpy::biggrin2


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I think the first clue as to why we are fat is the fact that we all ADORE good food!
> Face it, our food thread has run for about 40 pages; I've loved every post
> 
> YUM YUM YUM!
> ...



BS

I saw you on Facebook ; you are a babe


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 1, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *terrellflyer wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ice cream and Burger King burgers with lots of fries.:yes:
> ...


I put fries on my burgers. I also dip french fries in ice cream on occasion. It sounds gross, but so delicious! I don't mix all three, though!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 1, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think the first clue as to why we are fat is the fact that we all ADORE good food!
> ...


Pants have gone from an 8 in the fall to an 11 as of now. The cookies are taking their toll, Maureen.
That reminds me; time to do those dread situps!

(Just so y'all know, Maureen is a pretty foxy dame herself! gotta love that beautiful lipstick!)


----------



## anneq (Jul 1, 2009)

Mexican food - grew up in Southern California and would always be getting tacos, taquitoes, home-made refried beans, chips and guacomole (real avocados, not the synthetic stuff they push at some places,) carnitas, homemade tamales. homemade flour tortillas ....it's the spices they use, the specific cheeses (queso fresco, etc) and yes, they fry it in lard...all makes it just simply irresistible

...and real, real sourdough bread..mmmm, the san francisco sour-dough I used to get at the Wharf in SanFran


I forgot Nachos!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Taquitos... *drools*


----------



## anneq (Jul 1, 2009)

Whenever we visit a new town or move to a new place...first thing we try to find is the Mexican restaurant and see how they are, lol.
I lived up in Lake Tahoe for 10yrs., and I swear for years, they only had a Taco Bell....I was seriously having dreams about all the places I could just walk to in SoCalifornia and get some great Mexican food at very low cost...when a good Mexican restaurant finally opened up in town, I was there with my girlfriends every Friday night ordering dyamite nachos and magaritas .


----------



## BethM (Jul 1, 2009)

*Bebop wrote: *


> My mom's Filipino cooking...


I lived on Guam for a year, there's a big Filipino population there. I got hooked on lumpia and pancit. Would get it every Wednesday from the market. One of the few things I miss from there.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 2, 2009)

> I put fries on my burgers. I also dip french fries in ice cream on occasion. It sounds gross, but so delicious! I don't mix all three, though!


YUM!!!

I love french fries with ice cream!
well soft serve cones only and thin cuts not like bulky chips.

fries on burgers are good too!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 2, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> oooh, you young girls just wait! Someday, the pounds might get ya!
> Of course, I'm sure you guys spend lots of time running about outside anyway, burn off all those fatty foods
> 
> (Jealous over here:grumpy::biggrin2


I doubt i'll ever gain weight lol.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *terrellflyer wrote: *
> ...


rice on its own with rasssberry jelly on it.. beleive me.. thats nice aswell


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 2, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> ...and real, real sourdough bread..mmmm, the san francisco sour-dough I used to get at the Wharf in SanFran



Aww, this makes me sad! :cry1::cry1::cry1: We never liked sourdough bread at all until we were in San Fran, but the sandwiches... Oh my... Just for a few days I'd forgotten how much I loved that place and how much I miss it! I WILL live there someday, I WILL!


----------

